# Rome Ravine or Ravine Select?



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve ridden the Typo and Dancehaul on multiple occasions as my friend keeps both in his quiver. Another bud had a Ravine I took some runs on. They all sit in the same flex range imo. I had a chance to ride the Ravine Select but I was busy that day testing my own new boards so only hand flexed it and I found it stiffer than the regular Ravine for sure and that would be my choice if I got that board.

The regular Ravine won’t be a step up in stiffness from your boards so I’d pick the Select but no direct comparison Ravine vs Ravine Select yet unfortunately.


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> I’ve ridden the Typo and Dancehaul on multiple occasions as my friend keeps both in his quiver. Another bud had a Ravine I took some runs on. They all sit in the same flex range imo. I had a chance to ride the Ravine Select but I was busy that day testing my own new boards so only hand flexed it and I found it stiffer than the regular Ravine for sure and that would be my choice if I got that board.
> 
> The regular Ravine won’t be a step up in stiffness from your boards so I’d pick the Select but no direct comparison Ravine vs Ravine Select yet unfortunately.


Even though it was only a few runs, how did you like the Ravine?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

OneRadDad said:


> Even though it was only a few runs, how did you like the Ravine?


I rode it run by run with my friend’s Endeavor Pioneer. The Ravine is obviously a directional flex board but overall stiffness feel was close to the Pioneer. An all mountain freestyle stiffness. It’s a fun board, forgiving, would be great for an intermediate improving their turns due to the softer torsional stiffness but it’s way softer than a traditional freeride board. Not really my type of board but if I wanted to own one I would squeeze it into a freeride freestyle party board into my quiver. Great on moguls and slush.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I think the ravine has a similar flex to the dancehaul. The Salomon Super 8 which is stiffer than the dancehaul and the ravine but not too stiff (medium stiff) is a good option for what you're looking for. It's an all mountain freeride/powder that can rail carves.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes Y or Optimistic are other good options for you. Maybe Gnu Gremlin or Rome Stale Fish, although I'd at least hand flex them to see if they're stiff enough for what you're looking for. 

I ride a Stale Fish 157 at 200lbs and don't find it overly flexible at all, but I'm not sure how the flex compares to the Dance Haul and they're very similar boards.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get the Select


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

I had the Ravine and sold it because it was too soft for me. I liked the shape and sidecut tho. I am on a K2 Simple Pleasures now and love it but would still like to know what the Select feels like.


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Get the Select


I've seen your review of the Ravine on Youtube, have you ridden the Select?


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

campbellt3 said:


> I had the Ravine and sold it because it was too soft for me. I liked the shape and sidecut tho. I am on a K2 Simple Pleasures now and love it but would still like to know what the Select feels like.


Just curious what size Ravine did you have and how much do you weigh if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

OneRadDad said:


> Just curious what size Ravine did you have and how much do you weigh if you don't mind me asking?


I had the 155 Ravine and weighed around 175-180 when I had it.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

I've ridden both the Ravine 158 and Ravine Select 162. I'm a bigger guy (6'4, 190 lbs and size 12 boots) and I liked both boards. I ended up choosing the Ravine Select 162 mainly because it is stiffer and has a faster base. I needed something that would perform in steeper/powder conditions and the regular Ravine felt a little too soft for me. @OneRadDad - if you think the DanceHaul is too soft, then go with Ravine Select. Hope this helps.


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

SandPounder said:


> I've ridden both the Ravine 158 and Ravine Select 162. I'm a bigger guy (6'4, 190 lbs and size 12 boots) and I liked both boards. I ended up choosing the Ravine Select 162 mainly because it is stiffer and has a faster base. I needed something that would perform in steeper/powder conditions and the regular Ravine felt a little too soft for me. @OneRadDad - if you think the DanceHaul is too soft, then go with Ravine Select. Hope this helps.


Yeah, I've been leaning towards the Select since I wanted something stiffer than my Typo and all the feedback here really helps. Don't get me wrong, I like the Dancehaul and I'm still deciding if I want to keep it or not. I just remember one day riding through some afternoon chunder it was killing my legs and I got tired quick. Maybe I just need to squat more lol. I'm hoping the Select will handle chunder better than the Dancehaul did.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

That 3D rocker in the nose handles choppy snow like a dream. Get the 155 Select. You will love it.


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

SandPounder said:


> That 3D rocker in the nose handles choppy snow like a dream. Get the 155 Select. You will love it.


What bindings you got on your Select? I was thinking of going with Katana's or DoDs.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

I run the DODs on ALL of my boards, and love them. Super powerful and predictable. I've tried the Katana (and a lot of my friends ride them) but I just prefer the DOD. I rode the Rome 390 Boss bindings for years, and the DOD is the evolution of that binding. The Katana's seem to ride a little more "surfy" and the DOD is more responsive. Does that make sense?


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

SandPounder said:


> I run the DODs on ALL of my boards, and love them. Super powerful and predictable. I've tried the Katana (and a lot of my friends ride them) but I just prefer the DOD. I rode the Rome 390 Boss bindings for years, and the DOD is the evolution of that binding. The Katana's seem to ride a little more "surfy" and the DOD is more responsive. Does that make sense?


Yup, makes sense. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DoDs are what I ride on my Ravine as well as MANY other boards.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

SandPounder said:


> I run the DODs on ALL of my boards, and love them. Super powerful and predictable. I've tried the Katana (and a lot of my friends ride them) but I just prefer the DOD. I rode the Rome 390 Boss bindings for years, and the DOD is the evolution of that binding. The Katana's seem to ride a little more "surfy" and the DOD is more responsive. Does that make sense?


Have you tried the new DOD? I tried them years ago when they first came out and I didn't love or hate them. 

Just wondering how the new ones compare


----------



## Ride_pl (Jan 14, 2020)

I’ve been riding on Rome Ravine For last year (Rome Ravine 166 , 18/19 year) and that board was freakin awesome ! I mean really freakin awesome ! Great to improve curving skills , amazing on and off piste.

groomers/ice/slushy Snow - no problem At all 

but … i’m a Big guy : boot size 12 , 193 , over 100 kg and that board was insane…

so this year i was considering : buy a New rome Ravine (21/22) or Rome Ravine Select (21/22).
And i chose regular Ravine 

i’m not a „pro rider” i just love to turn, have fun with my friends on difference conditions. And improve my riding skills


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Can anybody recommend a size for me on the Ravine Select?? Looking at EVO website they say the 158 is good for 160 to 230+lbs. Is thing volume shifted that much? I'm 5' 11", 225lb, and size 11 boot. I'm currently riding a Superpig L but I'm looking for a little narrower and faster version of that and this seems to fit the bill. I'm just surprised by the sizing since I always rode 160 wides before going to the volume shifted boards.


----------



## Eric L (Dec 7, 2021)

At 225lbs and size 11 boots, 162cm even 166cm is the way to go ! It’s not a volume shifted board. Rome rider’s weight recommandation for the 162cm is 169-213lbs


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Both are more like freestyle flex boards with a freeride shape so upsize them. 225 lbs means 166 cm.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm I've read a lot of reviews and people 200+lbs are riding the 158 and 162's. I guess I'll look for something similar but offered in wides or volume shifted, 166 is too damn big.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Oddly enough I looked at the 20/21 Ravine Select and they have the 158, 162, and 166 all rated at 160 to 230+ lbs rider weight on Rome's website. Looking at the new 2023 Ravine select the weight range has been reduced. I noticed the 2023 has Rome's new flax plates and flax walls but I don't see anything else different.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Hurricane said:


> Can anybody recommend a size for me on the Ravine Select?? Looking at EVO website they say the 158 is good for 160 to 230+lbs. Is thing volume shifted that much? I'm 5' 11", 225lb, and size 11 boot. I'm currently riding a Superpig L but I'm looking for a little narrower and faster version of that and this seems to fit the bill. I'm just surprised by the sizing since I always rode 160 wides before going to the volume shifted boards.


I think the Ravine Select 162 is fine for you. I'm 6'4, 190 lbs with an 11.5 boot and I've ridden the Ravine Select 162 for the past two seasons. If you want a super fast, responsive all mountain freeride board, then this is it. 166 is pretty damn big, and I think you may over power the 158 (I've ridden the 158 as well and it just felt a hair too small for me.) Also, the Ravine Select is NOT a volume shifted board. It has a 25.9 waist width, so it isn't a wide either. I really only ride this board on pow days, so the traditional width doesn't bother me, and I've never had a problem with toe drag on hardpack. Lemme know if you have any more questions as I have 30+ days on the Rav Select 162. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

SandPounder said:


> I think the Ravine Select 162 is fine for you. I'm 6'4, 190 lbs with an 11.5 boot and I've ridden the Ravine Select 162 for the past two seasons. If you want a super fast, responsive all mountain freeride board, then this is it. 166 is pretty damn big, and I think you may over power the 158 (I've ridden the 158 as well and it just felt a hair too small for me.) Also, the Ravine Select is NOT a volume shifted board. It has a 25.9 waist width, so it isn't a wide either. I really only ride this board on pow days, so the traditional width doesn't bother me, and I've never had a problem with toe drag on hardpack. Lemme know if you have any more questions as I have 30+ days on the Rav Select 162. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info. I'm leaning towards the 162 I was just a little worried about the width but sounds like I will be ok with a size 11. I normally ride a superpig as my daily and wanted this for pow days and charging, the superpig is kind of slow compared to my older boards that were 160 wides. Not sure if that is a result of the short wide or what, the superpig has a nice structured base.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Yeah, you should be fine with an 11.0 boot. Also, those smaller volume shift boards are generally slower because they are short and wide. Volume shift boards are great for low angle powder in the trees, but they are pretty slow everywhere else.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

SandPounder said:


> Yeah, you should be fine with an 11.0 boot. Also, those smaller volume shift boards are generally slower because they are short and wide. Volume shift boards are great for low angle powder in the trees, but they are pretty slow everywhere else.


Yeah I love everything about the superpig except the speed and Angry said this is a very similar board to it. It's been a long time since I've ridden a standard width board so I was worried about toe/heel drag but I guess I should be ok if your in a 11.5 boot.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Yeahti87 said:


> Both are more like freestyle flex boards with a freeride shape so upsize them. 225 lbs means 166 cm.


This is NOT true. The Ravine Select has a "freeride" flex...meaning it is stiffer and more powerful than the regular Ravine. The Ravine Select is right in line with other "freeride" boards on the market. The 162 Ravine Select is fine for a 230 lb person.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

SandPounder said:


> This is NOT true. The Ravine Select has a "freeride" flex...meaning it is stiffer and more powerful than the regular Ravine. The Ravine Select is right in line with other "freeride" boards on the market. The 162 Ravine Select is fine for a 230 lb person.


What other ‚freeride’ boards you’ve ridden?


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Yeahti87 said:


> What other ‚freeride’ boards you’ve ridden?


Plenty. Burton Flight Attendant, Salomon Super 8, Jones Flagship...just to name a few.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

SandPounder said:


> Plenty. Burton Flight Attendant, Salomon Super 8, Jones Flagship...just to name a few.


I haven’t even touched the Flight Attendant but have ridden the new Flagship on several occasions and while it isn’t a full stiff board, it is still noticeably stiffer than the Ravine Select. I’ll ask my buds to bring their Flagship, the Super 8 and the Select to film the flex test. A couple of weeks ago flexed the Select vs my friend’s K2 Manifest Team and the difference was shocking (the Manifest Team is similar in flex to my Alchemist which still isn’t a full stiff freeride board, just on a stiffer side and similar to Capita BSOD, Nitro Suprateam and a touch stiffer than Ride Smokescreen). Well, even an all mnt fs Nitro Team Pro is stiffer than the Ravine Select. My Salomon Assassin Pro is waay stiffer too.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

What kind of stiffness test are you doing? Do have a gage or something you use? I've read the regular Ravine has more of freestyle flex but the Select is supposed to be stiffer.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hurricane said:


> What kind of stiffness test are you doing? Do have a gage or something you use? I've read the regular Ravine has more of freestyle flex but the Select is supposed to be stiffer.


Does anyone use a gage to rate the board stiffness? On what basis you say this board is stiffer than the other? Riding and hand flexing? The Select (at least the 2021 and 2022) is touch stiffer than the regular Ravine. The Superpig is also stiffer than the Select btw.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeahti87 said:


> Does anyone use a gage to rate the board stiffness? On what basis you say this board is stiffer than the other? Riding and hand flexing? The Select (at least the 2021 and 2022) is touch stiffer than the regular Ravine. The Superpig is also stiffer than the Select btw.


I don't know that's why I asked??? I guess I should have asked how you do these flex test you are filming. I have not ridden any of these boards that you or Sandpounder has ridden. Sandpounder has experience with the Select in a 162 and thought it would work for me vs your recommendation of the 166. Again I was just looking for a board similar to my Superpig in a regular length. Angry's review said it was similar to the superpig which is why I started researching it. He also told me I would be fine on the 158 in more low angle pow and small resort and said to go with the 162 for big resort riding. I do live in the midwest and only make it out to Colorado about twice a year so I'm not that concerned with the powder riding, just want something similar to my SP with some more speed.


----------



## Aroxxx (4 mo ago)

select is not a stiff board. Amen. 
Ps. Angry ? Who is angry ? 😈



Hurricane said:


> I don't know that's why I asked??? I guess I should have asked how you do these flex test you are filming. I have not ridden any of these boards that you or Sandpounder has ridden. Sandpounder has experience with the Select in a 162 and thought it would work for me vs your recommendation of the 166. Again I was just looking for a board similar to my Superpig in a regular length. Angry's review said it was similar to the superpig which is why I started researching it. He also told me I would be fine on the 158 in more low angle pow and small resort and said to go with the 162 for big resort riding. I do live in the midwest and only make it out to Colorado about twice a year so I'm not that concerned with the powder riding, just want something similar to my SP with some more speed.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Aroxxx said:


> select is not a stiff board. Amen.
> Ps. Angry ? Who is angry ? 😈


Sorry the Angry Snowboarder that does great reviews on youtube and I believe is a member here.


----------



## Aroxxx (4 mo ago)

Ok, listen to angry. 



Hurricane said:


> Sorry the Angry Snowboarder that does great reviews on youtube and I believe is a member here.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

IMG_0813.MOV


1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




we.tl




Nidecker Area vs Ravine Select flex by my friend.
This should give the idea of the flex difference vs the Area which isn’t rated that stiff.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't mean to start a war on here. I was just really confused on the sizing chart I posted above which is from Rome's website on the 20/21 model and also on the EVO website for the 23 model. That chart shows the 158, 162, and 166 all good for 160 to 230+ lb range. Angry Snowboarder said the 23 model is using flax impact plates and sidewalls that stiffened it up as well but then the size chart for 23 model has reduced rider weights. I don't know?? Curated has the 20/21 model 30% off so I was wanting to go that route if I can figure out what size to go with. As mentioned above I always rode 160 wide boards before going to volume shifted boards but I have since crammed my feet into size 11 down from 12's and maybe I can get away with a non-wide platform or maybe a midwide. Maybe I should like at a different board?? Really looking for something similar to a superpig but in a standard length. Any suggestions?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

No war mate, peace. Like in all of my 1.1 k posts just sharing my experience with the boards and stuff. The Select is a great board for the right rider but not for someone looking for a typical mid stiff freeride board. That’s it.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeahti87 said:


> IMG_0813.MOV
> 
> 
> 1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world
> ...


Thanks for the video. Got the video of him comparing the superpig to the select? Are you comparing approximately the same length board? I'm sure a 154 is going to flex less than a 162 even if it was an identical board.


----------



## Aroxxx (4 mo ago)

Yes, i confirm. Select have a real flex 6, not like Rome tell 8.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Aroxxx said:


> Yes, i confirm. Select have a real flex 6, not like Rome tell 8.


I never have been to confident in the what the manufactures rate their boards since there is really no standard they have to compare against each other. I believe Angry Snowboarder rated it as "just a hair past middle of the road flex" which would not match up to Rome's 8.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hurricane said:


> Thanks for the video. Got the video of him comparing the superpig to the select? Are you comparing approximately the same length board? I'm sure a 154 is going to flex less than a 162 even if it was an identical board.


Area 157 vs Select 158. He has no Superpig, I just asked him to send the vid he made when he was shocked with the flex rating vs reality thing. You can always go to a shop to flex it yourself.


----------



## Aroxxx (4 mo ago)

angry for me, is not a reliable source.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Aroxxx said:


> angry for me, is not a reliable source.


To each their own. I've purchased 3 boards in the last couple years for myself and son based on his reviews and recommendations have been spot on.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah the Angry reviews are solid as long as you understand he's in CO and riding the board much shorter than, say, I would.

Whenever my experience is radically different than his I realize he's on something like a 153 and I'm on a 162.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

drblast said:


> Yeah the Angry reviews are solid as long as you understand he's in CO and riding the board much shorter than, say, I would.
> 
> Whenever my experience is radically different than his I realize he's on something like a 153 and I'm on a 162.


Yeah I have always realized where he lives and he always list the size of the boards he reviews so I take that into consideration. Typically when I ask him advise I will list my specs, riding style, and location and I have always received decent feedback to help me make a better decision. In the case of the ravine select review he rode a 158 which I was considering along with the 162 and I’m only 25lbs heavier than him. I don’t take his word as gospel but he definitely has helped me pick some decent boards.


----------

